# Help with wrist pain and cane suggestions



## Miaow121

Hello all,

I do hope you can help me. My father, who is not an old man but has severe chronic back pain, find he walks better with a stick/cane. Being still a relatively young man and quite proud, he only likes to use canes that he feels reflect his personality. I bought him a cane with a carved dragon head two years ago and he loved it, and used it for a long time.

However, he recently mentioned that using it caused pain in his wrist so he has stopped using it. Can anyone advise on either how to modify this cane so that it provides support for his wrist, or where to purchase another of similar style with inbuilt wrist support?

If anyone makes their own canes and believes they have the answer, I would also love to hear from you!

I am hoping to get something in time for Christmas.

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## cobalt

it could be due to the style of the handle ,post a photo of the handle .He may need a different style of handle

The handle of the stick needs to be measure from the wrist to floor may be worth while checking


----------



## CV3

Cane length could be a issue. If it is too tall there could be excess pressure when he puts his weight on it. Over time causing pain in the wrist and or shoulder. To short can also cause problems. Excess movement which over time can cause pain. There are many sites about sizing a cane on the web.


----------



## gdenby

As someone who had 2 herniated spinal disk twice within a space of one year about 25 years ago, I have great sympathy for your Dad.

Joint pain can have many reasons. 1st, look for some sort of solution to the back pain. If my back ever goes out again, I will probably need a spinal fusion, during which time I suppose the bone spurs that have eroded the disks would also be removed. In the interim, I learned almost instinctively to not move into certain positions, and soon learned to not bend over for longer than a few minutes,

As to the wrist pain, it is most likely caused by repetitive strain. Do check an see how your Dad is placing pressure on the stick. For myself, the standard stick length is too short, because I need to push myself backwards to avoid my spine from failing. Inevitably, this does cause some strain all along the supporting arm. When I make canes, I try to have at least 2 grip areas. The top should be grip able in my palm, but I then also have a smooth grip just under so I can wrap mu fingers around the shaft. For my long walking sticks, I have three grip areas.

I have recently begun considering putting something soft at the top.

On a different line, I'd recommend a daily dose of a glucosamine and chondritic mix. All off my joints are starting to hurt, and I've found a tablet a day reduces the hurt to a nuisance level.


----------



## LilysDad

Try researching a palm grip handle. They are made to fit perfectly the palm of your hand and spread out the pressure.


----------



## Rodney

Check out http://www.walkingcaneco.com/The owner Scott is a member here. He makes palm grip style canes in wood along with stocking other styles. There's a good chance he can help you out.

Rodney


----------



## Eric Guel

I agree that the length could be the problem. You will want to make sure that his hand rests comfortably on the cane handle without the wrist having to be flexed to much. Every person has a different arm length and that makes a difference in using a cane/stick.


----------

